# Steampunk?



## ChazAngel (Apr 19, 2019)

A friend of mine has just asked me come up with a story line for a game he is building, I have complete free rein about what the story line is and everything in it, all he has asked is that it has a steampunk elements, but I have no idea where to even begin. Steampunk hasn't really ever been something I am interested in but I'm happy to give it ago...

So my questions is, I am researching Steampunk, where the hell do I begin? 

Chaz.


----------



## pmmg (Apr 19, 2019)

The Victorian era, the American West, steam power technologies along with a lot of brass or bronze, and a lot of pipes going everywhere. Take a modern-ish story, superimpose those things upon it as the technologies and fashions of the day, and make it cool.


Oh look at that, our current featured article is on steampunk:

Punkography


----------



## ChazAngel (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you Pmmg.


----------



## Devor (Apr 19, 2019)

You should ask you friend what's meant by Steampunk.  Classic steampunk isn't just about the gizmos but has a lot of specific themes that go along with it.  Usually you have kind of a bleak world with a Victorian aristocracy benefiting from the tech and making bad decisions that hurt the factory laborers and scrappers who are just trying to make do. Then there's the aesthetics of gears and goggles and topcoats.  Do you know that your friend wants to use those themes or just the aesthetics?


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 19, 2019)

It’s a broad subgenre. The word “Steampunk” was coined to describe the work James Blaylock, Tim Powers, and KW Jeter we’re doing at the time (which is good stuff). You could take a look at some of those works. But the term is now much broader and many people may not even recognize it as applying to those early works.


----------



## KnightOfLain (Apr 21, 2019)

If you want to get a good feel for Steampunk you should check out _Girl Genius_, it's an online web comic that hits on just about every trope of the genre. Mad scientists, cool gadgets, Victorian attire, political machinations, love triangles... if nothing else it may give you some material to work with.


----------



## Malik (Apr 22, 2019)

A very funny song about what steampunk isn't. It's actually very clear in the third verse about the general aesthetic.

""Steampunk" refers to a type of science fiction

about alternate pasts (not future prediction),

Often set in Victorian Britain

But the history of technology has been rewritten

So put a bit of thought into your designs

Use leather and brass, nineteenth century lines

"Retro-futuristic" is a good explanation;

Blend antique reality with imagination.






And yes, I listen to chap-hop. Sue me.


----------



## Rkcapps (Apr 23, 2019)

Good find, Malik, too funny! Love the last line


----------



## KJF (Apr 30, 2019)

You also might want to consider some recent negative reaction to the genre as it has somewhat glorified colonialism in the Victorian Age. A good example of Steampunk dealing with colonialism is Nisi Shawl's Everfair. It's also a very good book.


----------



## ChazAngel (May 16, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your advice and help. We are finally making some progress.


----------

